# Any large Clyde roadies out there?



## Bunyan (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm looking for some advice on a possible custom Ti road frame. Would I be way off if I asked my builder for oversized tubing to handle my weight? I'm 6'6" 280ish and was thinking 38mm top tube and 44mm down tube. Do you guys think that's too overkill?

As long as I'm going custom should I stick with a 30bb or would you recommend another bb for a large Clyde?

Thanks for your feedback.


----------



## anthony.delorenzo (Aug 17, 2006)

Normally you tell them all the info like your height, weight, type of riding and what you want from your frame (stiff, flexy, comfortable, aero....) then they use their expertise to recommend the right tubing.


----------



## TX-BoneDigger (Aug 24, 2007)

I am 6ft and 260 lbs and ride an off the rack Giant Carbon fiber road bike. I've had no issues.

Todd


Sent via Todd's IPhone using Tapatalk.


----------



## 29WI (Mar 25, 2008)

6'6 and about 250 on a stock Madonen 5.2 in 64 cm. With about 1K miles on it, no issues so far. For a custom Carbon frame in our size or larger, I'd start with a call to Calfee.


----------



## Centurion_ (Aug 13, 2011)

*Best Advice*



anthony.delorenzo said:


> Normally you tell them all the info like your height, weight, type of riding and what you want from your frame (stiff, flexy, comfortable, aero....) then they use their expertise to recommend the right tubing.


+1 Excellent advice. Talk to the guy whose building your frame.


----------



## dadtorbn (Sep 6, 2009)

6'5" on a specialize 64cm Roubaix... Started at 300 and it felt flexy. From about 240lbs down it felt fine. I'm still learning to spin better and mash less to improve my riding skills.

Custom building I have no idea about. However, if it were me I'd be sure to target someone to who has success building for big guys before.


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

Zinn specifically designs Titanium frames for tall and big cyclists...I'd think they would be the ones to go to for a custom road frame.


----------



## big Kat (Feb 19, 2004)

You should be fine on any stock frame if you under 300lb. Over that I could be tough to keep a frame for the long term. I'm 6'2 and 355lbs. I started at 380 lbs 5 years ago but 2 kids and former super stressful job slowed my weight loss but my custom ti road bike has held up extremely well and completed the Conquer Cancer ride in Quebec (285km in 2 days). At your height you will put a lot of extra stress on the frame and I but you can get a lightr bike made out of ti the carbon at the size you would need for your weight. Ckeck with builders like Lynsky if they can adjust tubing on one of their bikes with the appropriate tubing with out touching geometry and that should the price down a little.


----------



## deleteyourselph (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm 6'1" and started at 340, now 290lbs. I ride a Trek 2.3 and have had zero issues. Just watch out for them potholes and big cracks in the street and get your butt of the saddle in the rough stuff. I've had really good luck at least.


----------



## Leo001 (Nov 21, 2011)

Im 5 11 and 280 and have been riding a Cannondale Cadd2 (T700( touring as well as an older H300 HYbrid with no isues other than regular maintaiance


----------



## happyriding (May 9, 2008)

Bunyan said:


> I'm looking for some advice on a possible custom Ti road frame. Would I be way off if I asked my builder for oversized tubing to handle my weight? I'm 6'6" 280ish and was thinking 38mm top tube and 44mm down tube. Do you guys think that's too overkill?
> 
> As long as I'm going custom should I stick with a 30bb or would you recommend another bb for a large Clyde?
> 
> Thanks for your feedback.


Certain builders may only have access to certain tube sets. Did you pull those numbers out of the air, or do they actually make ti tubes in those diameters? Custom built doesn't mean any tube size. The tube sizes the builder has access to are the only ones you will be able to choose from, and I doubt any customer could choose the tubes better than the builder.



> I'm 6'6" 280ish


Then your downtube should look like a baseball bat.

Ti road frames built right are truly remarkable.


----------



## Bunyan (Dec 16, 2007)

@ happyriding,

The builder has 38 & 44mm downtubes. He attached some photos for me to look at. Will a diamond shape downtube (like on the road bike pic) "behave" differant than a round tube?


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

sorry no input beyond... WOW that frame is purdy... always loved the hidden cable runs (was one of the kewlest parts on my '88 GT commuter biker)... add to raw ti and it's just *drool*


----------



## happyriding (May 9, 2008)

> Will a diamond shape downtube (like on the road bike pic) "behave" differant than a round tube?


A round tube is going to be equally stiff in all directions. An oval/rectangular tube will be stiffer along its longer axis and more flexible along it shorter axis. Ideally, you want a bike that is more flexible up and down, so that it doesn't feel harsh, and stiffer side to side to resist torque from the pedals. It appears the non-round tube in the picture achieves the opposite. Maybe ask the builder what the idea is behind the non-round shape and its orientation?

You might want to check out pictures of the tubes on bikes like Moots, Serotta, and Seven, and then compare your builder's tubes to their designs, and then try to figure out why your builder's design is better/same/worse.


----------



## gthcarolina (Mar 3, 2005)

*The second one is a single speed*

Just sayin.

And the first one looks more like aluminum to me. Whatever and good luck with your new bike.

I'm astounded by the SIZE of some of you that are chiming in. I'm the biggest guy around on most of our group ride and I'm 210.


----------



## happyriding (May 9, 2008)

gthcarolina said:


> I'm the biggest guy around on most of our group ride and I'm 210.


How did you get in the door?


----------



## lavi (Nov 24, 2007)

Pick your builder. He'll take care of the rest. Don't worry. If you want custom Ti, go for it.


----------



## TheMammothRider (Aug 10, 2010)

I'm 6ft9 and 29stone... I have a custom Burls Ti Frame, but I have not had it long so I can't comment on how it will last but I can say that it feels amazing!!!! Before the Burls I had a XXL Specialized Allez Comp.


----------



## Bunyan (Dec 16, 2007)

Mammothrider, you have to post a pix of your bike. I'd love to see it.


----------



## Centurion_ (Aug 13, 2011)

What wheels are you going with?


----------



## Bunyan (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm not sure, that's another big aspect of the ride that needs to be stout. I'd love to pick up some Enve 45 or 65's but price is a bit of a sticking point. I've seen a set of carbon Renolds on chainlove here and there but don't know anything about them. 
I'm up for any sugestions.


----------



## happyriding (May 9, 2008)

36 hole Mavic CXP-33 with 28mm tires.

Universal Cycles -- Mavic CXP 33 Rim 2012


----------



## TheMammothRider (Aug 10, 2010)

Bunyan said:


> Mammothrider, you have to post a pix of your bike. I'd love to see it.


I don't have a picture...but I will sort out a picture over the weekend (need some daylight)... anyway the spec is as follows

Burls Ti Bespoke frame
Alpha Q Z-Pro Carbon Forks
Campagnolo Corus groupset (apart from the crank)
Campagnolo Record 39/53 180mm crank
Mavic CXP33 rims 28F/36R with Sapim double butted spokes (2mm, 1.8mm, 2mm)
Hope Pro Hubs 
Easton SLX90 Bars (46 C to C)
Rear Cassette is 12-29 (need the 29 for the hills)
Stem and Seatpost are Thomson
Mavic Race SL Ti pedals
Innertubes with Slime
Vittoria Rubino Pro tyres


----------



## big Kat (Feb 19, 2004)

Those Easton bars will feel really narrow to you at 46 C to C. You should check the Zinn site. He has bars up to 48 C to C. I am ordering a pair for myself tomorrow. What type of fork are you using as well? Serotta has a Carbon fork for Super Clydes. It is the F3 10.5 with a 450mm steer tube and a super stiff lay-up. I have had mine for over 6 years and it is incredible.


----------



## happyriding (May 9, 2008)

big Kat said:


> Those Easton bars will feel really narrow to you at 46 C to C. You should check the Zinn site. He has bars up to 48 C to C. I am ordering a pair for myself tomorrow. What type of fork are you using as well? Serotta has a Carbon fork for Super Clydes. It is the F3 10.5 with a 450mm steer tube and a super stiff lay-up. I have had mine for over 6 years and it is incredible.


Serotta forks usually cost more than some fully equipped bikes! Nitto noodle bars come in 48cm widths.


----------



## big Kat (Feb 19, 2004)

happyriding, you are right about the Serotta fork costing quite a bit, but they they have a life time warranty (i know it is only good if the company is still around) and it is currently the only option for truly super sized clydes. Alpha Q use to have the Z-Fork and Zinn may have some left which was the same idea, super stiff and strong lay-up with a 450mm steer tube. You can get a Enve fork ith a 450 steer tube but I think it will still be around 400 to 450 gram which is super light for guys over 300lbs. There is also the option of having a custom steel fork made but a custom steel fork is very expensive now a days.

I currently also have a Nitto Noddle bar and it is a quality piece of equipment but I feel much more comfortable with a 31.8 clamp of the 26.0 clamp over the Noddle. Plus the super strong stems, like a Thomson come in 31.8 now and having shims to make the bars fit is a bit scary.


----------



## TheMammothRider (Aug 10, 2010)

big Kat said:


> Those Easton bars will feel really narrow to you at 46 C to C. You should check the Zinn site. He has bars up to 48 C to C. I am ordering a pair for myself tomorrow. What type of fork are you using as well? Serotta has a Carbon fork for Super Clydes. It is the F3 10.5 with a 450mm steer tube and a super stiff lay-up. I have had mine for over 6 years and it is incredible.


I was aware of the Zinn 48 c to c bars and was intending to purchase them, but they never had any in stock and could not give me a delivery date. After 8 weeks of waiting and watching I order the 46 and two days later I got an email from Zinn saying they are back in stock&#8230;. I was a little annoyed but I am used to 44 so the 46 feel good&#8230;

The forks are Carbon Alpha Q Z-Pro forks which are designed for larger riders and also have a 450mm steer tube. The sad part is that Alpha Q went bust a few years back and although they have been taken over, the new owners dropped the Z-Pro from their range of forks.

To get round the issue I shopped around the USA a found a company that had some Z-Pro in stock and I purchased both of them&#8230; So thanks for the tip on the Serotta forks, they look like a good replacement to my Alpha Q Z-Pro should I need them in future.


----------



## schnee (Oct 15, 2005)

happyriding said:


> A round tube is going to be equally stiff in all directions. An oval/rectangular tube will be stiffer along its longer axis and more flexible along it shorter axis. Ideally, you want a bike that is more flexible up and down, so that it doesn't feel harsh, and stiffer side to side to resist torque from the pedals. It appears the non-round tube in the picture achieves the opposite. Maybe ask the builder what the idea is behind the non-round shape and its orientation?
> 
> You might want to check out pictures of the tubes on bikes like Moots, Serotta, and Seven, and then compare your builder's tubes to their designs, and then try to figure out why your builder's design is better/same/worse.


That shaping of the downtube is quite common on super stiff bikes like track bikes. Remember, different parts of the bike have to take on force in different directions, so although your basic premise is correct it doesn't necessarily mean that all tubes need to be horizontal.

For shock absorption, the chainstays offer most of that in the rear, and the fork blades and handlebars take most of that in the front.

Beyond that, well I can theorize (i.e. that shape of the DT looks like it would resist torsion really well which is a big force it takes on with the cranks and wheels etc.) but I'd ask a frame builder or engineer about that.


----------



## schnee (Oct 15, 2005)

PS, to the OP, I'm your size and I go oversize tubing or elsewhere. Hell, look up a Pegoretti 'Big Leg Emma' to see what some monstrous chainstays look like - that would be legit on a bike your size if you wanted absolute rear burliness and responsiveness over cush.

Just make sure your builder is conversant with Clyde needs and really listens to your concerns. Ask how many clyde frames he's built, and see pictures if you can. All I know is I really don't have fun on any vintage bikes except for something like Columbus Max because they're all too flexy, and too flexy isn't fun.


----------



## Lurch98 (Oct 11, 2006)

You sure you want to go 28h for your front wheel? I've gone up and down from 240-300 over the years, and have had 2 wheels fail, both road wheels, both front wheels. All my wheels are 36h these days. Shaving a couple 10's of grams isn't for me anymore.

Also, your custom builder probably works with steel as well as Ti, and could build you a nice stiff fork. I had Desalvo build my custom steel frame and fork, with oversized shaped tubes similar to what you're looking at. Bike is amazing. I don't even browse road bikes anymore. He built me, "the one".

Hope you have the same experience with your builder!


----------



## kendal (Mar 25, 2008)

5'10 230, ride a 2010 trek TTX 9.5 & zipp 404's. & a 2009 Madone 6.9 ssl. Both full carbon & No problems.


----------



## PinkFloyd (Nov 24, 2011)

Most of us big guys around here have gone to carbon roadies. I'm 220 now, but I was at 260 riding my Orbea Opal (their stiffest frame in 2006) which has a nice balance of stiffness and dampening. 

Canyon makes some rather nice carbon frames in extra, extra large sizes (up to 64cm).


----------



## LNBright (Jul 12, 2011)

You know, GP at Riv likes the idea of a bigger, stronger steel bike, even for roads...

The Hilsen: A. Homer Hilsen goes up to a 72, is very much a road-bike (but not for racing).

And the Bombadil: Bombadil is even moreso a tough bike, up to a 68.

Either of those may suit you, very well.....

-L


----------



## big Kat (Feb 19, 2004)

I am currently waiting for my Zinn 48cm bars right now. that will be the final touch on my road bike. This frame was built back in 2006 so it may not look super oversized like the current generation of new frames but is super strong and rides like a dream. TT and ST are 35mm straight gauge and the down tube is a 38 straight gauge. The frame weighs in at around 4lbs which is pretty good considering the last steel frame I had done was close to 5.5lbs. I have been riding the Serotta F10.5 fork since they where introduced. Tell me what you guys thinks.


----------



## jesspal (Apr 26, 2009)

280 riding a Cannondale CAAD 9 and a BMC Racemaster, no issues.


----------



## GoldenEagle (Mar 3, 2010)

I ride a specialized roubaix all stock I am a big boy and that carbon bike holds me up fine.


----------



## Bunyan (Dec 16, 2007)

Lots of good info here and it looks like most modern frames will hold up. I actually have a down payment on a custom Ti frame from Moscow. Tritonbikes.com
He's going to make me a monster road bike with some serious tubes. The head tube is going to be 215mm with a 49.6mm diameter tube for extra stiffness. 

I'll post up once I get the bike. 

Now I'm looking for wheel advice. Are you guys running your stock wheels or custom builds?
Are there any cheaper deep dish wheels that wil hold up? I'm looking at 40-50mm deep.


----------



## kendal (Mar 25, 2008)

Zipp was making the 404 Max wheels, they were for big guys. Not sure if the still make them but I'm sure they are for sale onliine some where.


----------



## Bunyan (Dec 16, 2007)

Thanks Kendal, I'll check them out.


----------



## ladodgers (Apr 16, 2007)

2009 Specialized Roubiax- It has been a great bike. I have Bontrager wheels. Lifetime warrenty even for the big peeps. I did break one and got a new one replaced for free.


----------



## Bunyan (Dec 16, 2007)

Ladodgers, 
Nice bike. Which Bontrager wheels carry the lifetime warranty? How often do you have to true them?


----------



## ladodgers (Apr 16, 2007)

My mistake I think it was a 5 year warranty. Sorry about that. and that was 3 years ago. And the warranties may have changed now. They are the Race X Lite wheels. I trued them once or twice after the first few rides and they have been awesome since. I did crack the back wheel and they gave me a new one no questions asked. I have been very happy with them.


----------



## dan_l (Feb 13, 2009)

@ bunyan - how did the triton roadie work out for you? I'm looking at something similar for my 6'9" frame (once my triton 29er is built)


----------



## Bunyan (Dec 16, 2007)

Dan, 

I haven't received my frame yet. It's still in line to be built. Dmitry has been great to work with thus far. I'm hoping he'll be able to get a start on it here fairly soon. 
I am planning on doing a small write up on my experience of having a custom frame built over on roadbikereview. I'll cross post here when I start the thread.


----------



## matthewk (Oct 13, 2010)

Bunyan said:


> I'm looking for some advice on a possible custom Ti road frame. Would I be way off if I asked my builder for oversized tubing to handle my weight? I'm 6'6" 280ish and was thinking 38mm top tube and 44mm down tube. Do you guys think that's too overkill?
> 
> As long as I'm going custom should I stick with a 30bb or would you recommend another bb for a large Clyde?
> 
> Thanks for your feedback.


6'4" 275 and ride a carbon Cervelo with carbon Zipp clinchers.. No problems.


----------



## Bunyan (Dec 16, 2007)

Cool, which Zipps do you have? I've been looking at the 404 Max which they don't make anymore but one can still find them for sale. They're rated (per Zipp) to 275lbs I believe it was. 

How many spokes do you run front and back?


----------



## matthewk (Oct 13, 2010)

Bunyan said:


> Cool, which Zipps do you have? I've been looking at the 404 Max which they don't make anymore but one can still find them for sale. They're rated (per Zipp) to 275lbs I believe it was.
> 
> How many spokes do you run front and back?


The Zipp 404 Max you mention above are what I am riding on.. I believe they are 24/24. I only got those because they were crazy cheep. I will buy the firecrest models with 16/20 as soon as the newness wears off and the prices come down a bit. I know the common theroy is that heavy people need 28+ spokes on their rims, but I have friends that are 215 and 135 and ride the firecrest 16/20 on a tandem with no problems to speak of. If they can support 350 of people and a 40+lb bike I think I'll be fine on them at my weight.

If you want the Max 404's call the guys at velomine.com they have them in stock and their prices are smokin, I think mine were under $1400 for the pair.


----------



## fatguy1 (Feb 11, 2010)

i ride a 2012 giant defy and weigh 265.....no problem


----------

